# need suplement advice



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

My psychologist recomended a couple of suplements to me today and I was wondering if anyone had tried them or had any recomendations as to whether they would make things better or worse for me.The first is "Primal Defence" and the second is "Perfect Food" both by Garden of Life. http://www.gardenoflifeusa.com/products/primaldefense.html http://www.gardenoflifeusa.com/products/perfectfood.html


----------

